

Ask HN: Preparing slides? - richo

I'm preparing a new talk to deliver, and I've used Prezi before for a shiny slidebuilder.. thing. But I tired of the flash dependency, and untimately, it does a ton of stuff I don't need.<p>I basically need text and images, but it'd be nice to be in a format I can distribute easily. I'm assuming I'm not the first person to ponder this, so what are you guys using?
======
xauronx
I've never used it myself but I've heard good things about google's html5
slides.

<http://code.google.com/p/html5slides/>

Seems like it would fit your easy to distribute requirement too.

~~~
richo
This looks great! Thanks.

------
shankar1221989
I would still recommend slideshare as the best bet. In the first page you can
have a QR code. Also all slides can have a shout key (<http://shoutkey.com/>).

------
factorialboy
Impress.js <http://bartaz.github.com/impress.js/#/bored>

Like Prezi, but JS

~~~
richo
Very cool indeed, but not what I'm looking for. I'm trying to focus on the
content more than the presentation, but +1 for badass use of html5 + css3

------
anonymouz
If it doesn't have to be HTML, LaTeX Beamer works well and lets you create a
PDF that is portable and easy to distribute.

------
swanson
Keynote -> upload to SpeakerDeck

~~~
richo
I'm trying to move away from proprietary formats where possible, but I'll have
a look. Thanks!

